# 7mm TCU and 30 Herrett



## davidf (Jan 4, 2009)

I picked up these 2 barrels this weekend for my contender they are both factory 10 inch. Whats is your opinion on these calibers.

thanks


----------



## tracker (Jan 4, 2009)

I've had both and shot them a bit, both are fun, easy to make wildcats. The TCU was designed for target shooting metallic silhouette shooting, and the .30 Herrett was designed for hunting. Back when the Herrett was designed the barrels were all 10" and the full length .30-30 was inefficient in such a short barrel, so they cut it down to make it work better. If you are interested in some formed 7mm tcu primed brass let me know, I think I have 40 or so.

Danny


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 4, 2009)

I've owned both in TC Contenders The 7MM TCU was a dream to shoot and super accurate in my gun- the 30 Herrett was OK but more problems to form cases than I wanted - and I had accuracy problems - with the loads I developed - ( didn't keep trying different loads) - sold the 30 cal. H. still have a 10" and 14" 7MM TCU  the 10" is my favorite  accurate- light weight gun- low recoil - 120 gr speer bullet will do what you need


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 4, 2009)

I have both barrels.  

I used my TCU to take a good little 6-point this year.  120 grain Nosler BT bullets work very well for hunting.  I also shoot silhouettes with it.

I haven't shot the Herrett yet except to fire-form brass as I do not have a scope for it yet.

Here is a link to a post that I did on another forum on how to form Herrett brass.

http://specialtypistols.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/7936077864/m/2241028995


----------



## W4DSB (Feb 5, 2009)

I have both of the Herretts  the 30 and the 357 and love both of them 
the 30 herrett is the most accurate contender barrel i have. After you get the hang of forming the brass go ahead and run you a 100 good ones and they will last you a long time.


----------



## gemihur (Nov 6, 2019)

After taking a rifle cartridge and redesigning it for optimum performance in a pistol, thanks Bob and Steve, I've redesigned the pistol barrel to function as a rifle. So here's my 30 Herrett. It is a 10" barrel with a slow twist of 1:14" and fitted with a vented extension of 7" that's threaded and pinned, wearing custom furniture that is made from spalted sycamore (forearm) and burly maple (buttstock). Whaddaya think?


----------



## Lonegle57 (Nov 13, 2019)

Currently have two 7TCU barrels, 10 & 14. Did have a 30 herrett years ago but had a number of misfires due to getting the spacing of the brass correct. Gave up on the Herrett and passed it on. The TCU's are easy to form and do a good job on deer.
 gemihur, great looking wood, am impressed with the work.
Now have 17 contenders and always looking, playing with a number of encores as well.


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 14, 2019)

Wow what a beautiful Contender


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Nov 14, 2019)

I got a .30 herrett barrel super 14 and 30-50 or so once formed reloaded and twice fired brass I’d let go. And then some contender stuff. May trade for and encore barrel or walnut for walnut in contender. Both cool guns.
I even have the g2 muzzleloader barrel fitted to any contender and g2.
Oh and the high dollar ultra rare 28 gauge with 3 factory tc chokes.?


----------

